# my own technique on reverse glass.



## itsurrealthing (Nov 4, 2012)

I have developed my own technique over the last 10 years it involves applying acrylic paints and re-wetting them to allow repositioning for desired effects. I utilize mixed media and high intensity colors, as well as glitters and refracting crystals to create the desired effects. I HAVE NEVER SHOWN THIS WORK TO ANYBODY until now. I'm a bit insecure about my art. I think it has some merit but at this point it is amatuer hobby work as I see it. I am opening it up for scrutiny and certainly input. Thank you for any time you will provide to help me develop further. I do have a CONSIDERABLE amount of info. on how acrylic and glass work together as well as other mediums and glass, if anyone is interested.


----------



## benjw1993 (Nov 8, 2012)

*nice work*

realy like your work good use of colour, great abstract work 

ben 
www.everythingisabstract.com


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, man, that is some cool stuff!  I like really original uses of acrylic and my painting is colorful and nonobjective so of course I relate! I also like anything that really plays with light and its qualities - I have tons of glitter and other "shiny objects"  that I work into my pieces. 

Keep going - you're onto something!


----------



## Kris (Jan 1, 2013)

These are GREAT! I love the bold colors and the unique effects. Keep it up!


----------

